# Solar powered electric fencing?



## Fernwood Hollow (Sep 21, 2012)

Has anyone used a solar powered electric fence and if so, what is your opinion?

I have a Nigerian Dwarf who goes over a four foot fence easily.  Was considering putting one hot wire on the top of existing fence but don't have easy access to electricity in this area of the property.

Next option is five foot fencing but with my luck she will leap that too.

Thanks


----------



## EllieMay (Sep 21, 2012)

I use a solar powered charger for my electric netting I have for my sheep and it works fine.
But sheep don't challenge the fence as goats do, so I'm not sure if it works as well for goats.
I do have LGD dogs that are excellent escape artists, and the electric netting with the solar charger keeps them in.


----------



## Tokoloshe (Sep 24, 2012)

Solar panels work well PROVIDING you have a panel with sufficient capacity to both run your unit and charge up the battery to use during the night and dark days. So many of the units on the market have piddly little panels that only supplement the battery to extend their life. Upto .5 joule use a 5 watt panel, 2 joule use a 10 watt panel, to 5 joule use a 20 watt panel. Find out how many watts your energiser is drawing and triple it to get your required panel capacity. All panels sold now normally have overcharging and reverse current protection.

If you have an animal jumping a fence do 2 things ;-

1/. Make sure you have in excess of 6000v in the fence. 
2/. Place some bait on the liveline, molasses, syrup, treacle for goats should do the trick. The animal will use his tongue and as this is wet and highly enervated(lots of sensitive nerve endings) he will feel the full force of the fence and will not be back. This works for every animal.

Very sadistic I know - but it works and only needs to be done when necessary.


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 24, 2012)

Tokoloshe said:
			
		

> Solar panels work well PROVIDING you have a panel with sufficient capacity to both run your unit and charge up the battery to use during the night and dark days. So many of the units on the market have piddly little panels that only supplement the battery to extend their life. Upto .5 joule use a 5 watt panel, 2 joule use a 10 watt panel, to 5 joule use a 20 watt panel. Find out how many watts your energiser is drawing and triple it to get your required panel capacity. All panels sold now normally have overcharging and reverse current protection.
> 
> If you have an animal jumping a fence do 2 things ;-
> 
> ...


This statement should read... " this works for the great majority of animals." I had a filly that would daily back up to the VERY hot jolt fence and rub her rear end and get a real happy face from the jolts !


----------



## Tokoloshe (Sep 24, 2012)

Bossroo said:
			
		

> This statement should read... " this works for the great majority of animals." I had a filly that would daily back up to the VERY hot jolt fence and rub her rear end and get a real happy face from the jolts !


That was to her butt - I'm talking about the mouth which is a very different kettle. Improving the effectiveness of an Electric Fence


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm wondering if the solar powered would work for us. Our electric fencing is moved regularly, but it is always in heavily treed areas. Up til now we have always had a cord hookup from one of the outbuildings but now the "new" areas are too far from any of our electricity sources. The trees are heavy and thick, not much sunlight really gets through. Don't want to waste the money and end up re-selling on CL. Any ideas?


----------



## secuono (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a Premier solar energizer. They have full kits for a great price. I love mine. I plan on buying another when I do rotational pasturing and such.


----------



## Tokoloshe (Sep 27, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if the solar powered would work for us. Our electric fencing is moved regularly, but it is always in heavily treed areas. Up til now we have always had a cord hookup from one of the outbuildings but now the "new" areas are too far from any of our electricity sources. The trees are heavy and thick, not much sunlight really gets through. Don't want to waste the money and end up re-selling on CL. Any ideas?


It is quite difficult to be precise. Solar panels do not require direct sunlight and will work off ambient light BUT the production will be reduced ( direct sunlight is best but not strictly necessary). I have set up units in forested areas but put the panels on posts into the tree canopy to improve the output. In our UK weather we've found overcast days to reduce output by 75% so perhaps work on that. It is also possible to boost output by using mirrors but be careful you don't leave them in place when there is full sunlight.


----------

